# Is it a *confirmed* feature in the game that villagers don't leave on Saturdays/Sundays?



## Tyrael (May 8, 2020)

As I mentioned in the title ^ Cause I'm not always able to play in the weekends.


----------



## Believe (May 8, 2020)

I don't think villagers leave without having the approval dialogue with you at all regardless of day


----------



## cheezu (May 8, 2020)

Villagers will never leave without checking in with you first.
However; they CAN want to leave (have a thought bubble asking you if it's okay) on Saturdays, Sunday or during special events too.
I had Sherb wanting to move during an event.


----------



## dino (May 8, 2020)

i've never had someone prompt to move during a saturday or an event, but i get sundays and rainy days all the time lol. my guess is, pure RNG makes anything possible!


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2020)

Based on the data I've been tracking I'm due to have someone ask to leave tomorrow. Will get back to you!


----------



## Loriii (May 8, 2020)

They don't ask to  move on Saturdays if you have K.K. but if for some reason, he hasn't been invited yet (like you aren't 3 star yet), they could.. They could ask to move on Sundays though, based from experience.


----------



## marea (May 8, 2020)

Sprinkle asked to leave today which means she will be in boxes saturday.


----------



## Miss Misty (May 8, 2020)

I've never had a villager ask to leave on a Saturday or a Sunday, but that might be just because the game is so new that I've only experienced a small handful of move-out cycles. If you miss playing on a day where a villager does want to move, the worst thing that'll happen is that the game will pick a different villager to want to move out the next time you load up the game.


----------



## RhinoK (May 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Based on the data I've been tracking I'm due to have someone ask to leave tomorrow. Will get back to you!



Did you buy on launch and haven't TT'd/do the lil trick where you quit the game and ignore a villager who plans to move out who you dont want to move out? Because same, and I'm expecting a move out tomorrow!

I'll also feedback. A video I watched said that it's more improbable on Saturdays, but it's still possible!


----------



## Tyrael (May 8, 2020)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

